# http://www.nikor.ca/



## Palladium (Sep 5, 2009)

I was done some catching up and happened to take a look at Noxx's site again after having not seen it in awhile.
Noxx, It looks great !!!!

Check it out. :arrow: http://www.nikor.ca/

Noxx, What program did you use to design your site ?


----------



## teabone (Sep 5, 2009)

Noxx , that is one awesome site ! Great job !!!


----------

